# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  .DS_Store

## rdog

Вопрос маководам  есть ли уязвимость в .DS_Store?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

- я не 'маковод', но кое-что о никсах(к которым относится и MacOS) таки понимаю, и от нечего-делать попробую ответить  :Smiley:   :Wink: 

- для начала, давайте выясним, что подразумевает само понятие 'уязвимость' - это изъян в системе(или ПО), используя который, можно нарушить её целостность или вызвать неправильную работу(подробности тут).

- далее, уточним что же собой являет этот страшно "уязвимый" объект *.DS_Store*... а это всего лишь файл настроек отображения директории(папки) в Mac OS X, т.е. в нем в текстовом виде содержится информация о позиции окна, размерах иконок и т.п., собственно, аналог desktop.ini от WinXP...
- другое дело, какой частью(модулем) системы используется содержимое .DS_Store или desktop.ini, а нужно оно системному файловому менеджеру, в MacOS X это Finder, а соответственно в Windows это Explorer(Проводник).
- теоретически возможно подменить содержимое файла настройки таким образом, чтоб вызвать некое нестандартное поведение определённого софта, который работает с содержимым этого самого файла настройки, ведущее в свою очередь к поражению всей системы, но в таком случае следует говорить об уязвимости в софте, а файл настройки рассматривать как средство доставки эксплоита.

ЗЫ немного погуглив, я выяснил, что в FinderЕ(но никак не в файле .DS_Store :Wink: ) уязвимость,  таки, ДА! существует!.. т.е. при просмотре директории в Finder, содержащей специально сформированный .DS_Store файл, злоумышленник может вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе  :Cool:

----------


## rdog

Alex Plutoff если не трудно? Представим такую картину .Владелец MacOS  архивирует сообщение в один из ( rar/zip/) ,отсылает его по адресу N.Задача анонимуса (владелца мас) как можно тщательнее скрыть факт отправки месиджа.Получатель распаковывает сообщение (файл) и видит,что помимо месиджа(файла) в архиве присуцтвует пресловутый .DS_Store .Возможна ли деанонимизация  используя ,,.DS_Store,, отправителя?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

зы .если я правильно понял это -,, далее, уточним что же собой являет этот страшно "уязвимый" объект .DS_Store... а это всего лишь файл настроек отображения директории(папки) в Mac OS X, т.е. в нем в текстовом виде содержится информация о позиции окна, размерах иконок и т.п.,,,

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Alex Plutoff если не трудно? Представим такую картину .Владелец MacOS  архивирует сообщение в один из ( rar/zip/) ,отсылает его по адресу N.Задача анонимуса (владелца мас) как можно тщательнее скрыть факт отправки месиджа.Получатель распаковывает сообщение (файл) и видит,что помимо месиджа(файла) в архиве присуцтвует пресловутый .DS_Store .Возможна ли деанонимизация  используя ,,.DS_Store,, отправителя?


- повторю ещё раз, в .DS_Store хранится всевозможная информация *косметического* характера, т.е. НЕсодержащая никаких конфиденциальных данных о пользователе  :Rtfm: 
...кроме того, всегда есть возможность удалить из архива, непосредственно перед отправкой, попавшие в него .DS_Store файлы.

P.S. суть уязвимости заключена не в том, что пользователь MacOS отправляя архив, может отправить в нём и .DS_Store, а в том что при просмотре Finder`ом некоего сетевого ресурса на котором злоумышленник намеренно разместил специально сформированный .DS_Store файл открывается доступ к системе  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rdog

Alex Plutoff grand_mersi вам.

----------

